# Weird results



## northerntsh (Dec 14, 2015)

OK so I had another lab test on March 1st this year and I was surprised by the results. Lat fall (Oct 2015) I was put on 25ug of Levo for a TSH of 7.5 Had lab test done in Dec (2015) results: brought my TSH down to 4.3 and a FT4 of 18. Then Dr raised Levo to 75ug because he wanted to see TSH around 1, I agreed with that. Was still a bit tired and not quite right. I just had a lab done on March 1 2016 and TSH was still 4.26! He never ordered the FT4 for that lab so I don't know where that was at. Why did the TSH not move after a 200% increase in medication? I don't get it. He then called and told me he raised my prescription to 100ug. I've been taking that for about a week but feel weird. I don't know if I should keep taking the higher dose or what?

I've been trying to take the medication at lunch time. No dairy or coffee within a few hours and no ant acids either. I was taking Tecta during the fall months leading up to the December lab test. Not sure if that was an issue or not.

Any advice as to why my TSH didn't move after a %200 increase in medication?

 Thanks for any help.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. When you say you're taking your medication at lunch time, do you mean with your lunch? Ideally, this medicine is taken on a completely empty stomach, then you don't eat for at least 30 minutes, so the drug has time to get digested/absorbed. (Many people wait a full hour to eat.)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, let's start from the beginning...

You can have coffee. If you have cream or milk in you coffee, it might not be a great idea, but you can have coffee.

You really need a free t4 and free t3 to understand what is going on.


----------



## northerntsh (Dec 14, 2015)

OK I will ask for a new lab request with both of those. In the meantime do you think I should ask to stay at the lower dose of 75ug? I dont see the point of taking the higher one if the TSH didnt move with the 75ug. Its like pressing on the gas harder on a sheet of ice.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you feel ok, I would continue on the higher dose. Things can take some time to move. Also, being hormonally-deficient isn't going to help much...that said, if you don't feel well, it might be good to talk to your doctor about a lower dose.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

The other thing as well is that food may have been interfering with the absorption of the hormone. Consistency is important, so if you take your pill on an empty stomach (4 hours) in the morning, but take it with coffee (I wait the 30 mins btw), that you basically do that every day. If you take it at night, it might be harder to achieve that consistency if you eat at different times and go to bed at different times.,

There are also foods and suppliments that might interfere (like taking a calcium vitamin) or things like uncooked broccoli or too much fiber in your diet,


----------



## northerntsh (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone! I will stick to the bedtime routine as its easier for me to control. I typically dont eat for at least three hours before bedtime so I am hoping that will help out. I will post results of the lab results in a month or so.


----------

